# My new ride...



## Xmsteel (Mar 6, 2011)

Just traded in my 1995 Pathfinder for a 2003 Murano.

Must say, it is NICE. Tons of features for a 12 year old vehicle, and it rides as nice as a Cadillac (or nicer). 

Some pics (oil slick is from many older vehicles, don't mind it):



























One thing that I've noticed with it though, everything seems to work except the driver's power seat going up and down. It goes forward and back, as does the backrest portion, but when I try to raise the seat only half of the seat raises, so it sort of twists sideways.


----------

